# short term rental in Algodones



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to be in Algodones for about three months starting in April 15th. I have tried to find some rental homes in the area on the net but I have not been successful If anone in the forum has information about Algodones home rentals I would sure appicate the info.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you do a websearch for "los&algodones&rentals" as there are many websites with that??????? Probably not going to find a lot of people on any of the forums living in that area.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

surfrider said:


> I have to be in Algodones for about three months starting in April 15th. I have tried to find some rental homes in the area on the net but I have not been successful If anone in the forum has information about Algodones home rentals I would sure appicate the info.


Have you considered renting in Yuma? Also there's an Indian reservation on the American side near Algodones with RV spaces if that would help. They may also have rentals.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

cool thanks guys - I will start work on the suggestions.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rental in Algodones?*

Hi Surfrider;

I think I remember you have a 5th wheel trailer? Why not just park it on the American side from Algodones out in the desert - pay nothing - a lot safer there. Then just drive back into Mexico for your visits to Doctors, Dentists or who ever you have to visit and have Yuma to get all your supplies.
A whole lot of Snow Birds just camp out there in the desert with their rigs and pay nothing on the American side.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

surfrider said:


> I have to be in Algodones for about three months starting in April 15th. I have tried to find some rental homes in the area on the net but I have not been successful If anone in the forum has information about Algodones home rentals I would sure appicate the info.


I doubt you will find a rental in Alodones but will in San Luis Rio Colorado, but probably hard to find a furnished one except a room or a house on the east side of Mexicali for cheap, but hard to find any fully furnished house unless closer to El Centro in Mexicali which is a 45 minute drive to Algodones. The highway is good all the way and leaving Mexicali is 4 lane divided. 

Depending on what time you cross in the morning from the US and at night back to the US side from Algodones the wait time going north is longer sometimes and might equal out the 45 minute drive. Alan


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Surfrider;
> 
> I think I remember you have a 5th wheel trailer? Why not just park it on the American side from Algodones out in the desert - pay nothing - a lot safer there. Then just drive back into Mexico for your visits to Doctors, Dentists or who ever you have to visit and have Yuma to get all your supplies.
> A whole lot of Snow Birds just camp out there in the desert with their rigs and pay nothing on the American side.


No 5th wheel (I would probably kill someone if I tried to set something like that up or tried to drive it...but I would love to try). However you did give me an idea -- wonder if I could rent one? My kid would love that concept.


----------

